# Going to Tokyo for 1 week for work



## Tmcsaros

Hello all - I will be heading to Tokyo on February 20, for a week, with my company. I'll be carrying around alot of small equipment on which I'll be doing extensive testing.

1. I'd love to meet up with a fellow American there who could help show me and my coworker around

2. I'd like to be aware of any cultural requirements that would prevent me from being able to do my testing.

Any takers?


Thanks,
Theresa


----------



## Kathrinjapan

It would help to know what kind of testing on what equipment you are talking about for any of us to know if anything my interfere. 
As far as showing you and a co-worker around, what area will you be able to cover? Will you be in Tokyo or surrounding areas?


----------



## Tmcsaros

Hi there, thank you so much for responding!

I will be doing call testing w/cell phones/devices. I'll have, probably 8-10 devices on me at any time, so I plan on staying in the lobby of my hotel mostly, but I'd like to be able to go out occasionally, to a restaurant or a library maybe?


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Why don't you PM me and I'll get details. Maybe we can arrange a lunch or something. I have a fun mix of friends and we meet regularly. I know you want to work but take advantage of the time you have here so hopefully it will work out. 
K



Tmcsaros said:


> Hi there, thank you so much for responding!
> 
> I will be doing call testing w/cell phones/devices. I'll have, probably 8-10 devices on me at any time, so I plan on staying in the lobby of my hotel mostly, but I'd like to be able to go out occasionally, to a restaurant or a library maybe?


----------



## Tmcsaros

Kathrinjapan said:


> Why don't you PM me and I'll get details. QUOTE]
> 
> Hello, it appears I haven't posted enough to be able to PM. Would you be willing to share your email address w/me, or I'm happy to share mine
> 
> Theresa


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tmcsaros said:


> Kathrinjapan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you PM me and I'll get details. QUOTE]
> 
> Hello, it appears I haven't posted enough to be able to PM. Would you be willing to share your email address w/me, or I'm happy to share mine
> 
> Theresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No personal contact details are allowed on the forum.
> 
> Kathrin can pm you but you cannot pm her as you are not a regular poster.
Click to expand...


----------



## xabiaxica

Tmcsaros said:


> Kathrinjapan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you PM me and I'll get details. QUOTE]
> 
> Hello, it appears I haven't posted enough to be able to PM. Would you be willing to share your email address w/me, or I'm happy to share mine
> 
> Theresa
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - you can't put your e-mail address on the forum
> 
> you only need a couple more posts to activate the PM facility - why don't you have a look through some of the threads & see if you can contribute anything to some of them
Click to expand...


----------



## Tmcsaros

MaidenScotland said:


> Tmcsaros said:
> 
> 
> 
> No personal contact details are allowed on the forum.
> 
> Kathrin can pm you but you cannot pm her as you are not a regular poster.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem at all. I assumed, since I could not PM, she might PM me. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rube

Just post some nonsense and pm her.


----------



## Tmcsaros

Kathrinjapan said:


> Why don't you PM me and I'll get details.
> K


Posting #5: I plan to dress professionally while I'm there, since I am there for work. Is this a good idea?


----------



## xabiaxica

Tmcsaros said:


> Posting #5: I plan to dress professionally while I'm there, since I am there for work. Is this a good idea?


thanks so much for NOT taking Rube's advice


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Firstly, please accept my apologies (I didnt mean to encourage the PM). Secondly, thank you all for handling the situation so graciously. 

I'm glad you will be dressed professionally, although if we end up in Roppongi at night, that could be a different story. 
K


----------

